# Sondieren --> "Lootliste"



## Arashadina (8. September 2009)

Hi,

weiss jemand von euch, obs fürs Sondieren von Erzen sowas wie Lootlisten gibt?


Ich stell mir das z.B. so vor:


Saroniterz sondieren ->  10% Steinchen a
                                      5% Steinchen b


Halt wie bei Bossdropps nur einfach mit den Wahrscheinlichkeiten bestimmte Gems zu sondieren.

Danke schon mal im Voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## Syrras (8. September 2009)

WoWhead


----------



## Arashadina (8. September 2009)

Wenn das mal nicht ne schnelle Antwort ist...

Danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malgorn (8. September 2009)

ich glaub in den aktuellen Versionen der Auctioneer-Familie ist da was drin. Da sind prozentuale "drop"-Werte fürs Entzaubern, Mahlen oder eben Sondieren drin - á la wird wird sondiert zu 25% Stein A, 25% Stein B etc..

Vorteil ist halt als Addon im Spiel und nicht nur im Netz zu finden.


----------



## Laberede (8. September 2009)

Syrras schrieb:


> WoWhead




Und wo da, bzw gibt es eine zusammenhängende Tabelle für sämtiche Erze ?

Wenn man jedes Erz einzeln raussuchen muß ist Auctioneer auf jeden Fall die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (8. September 2009)

nutze das addon *Sifter*, funktioniert einwandfrei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

